# 

## ksiemien

Witam,

Zleciłem wykonanie bramy przesuwnej oraz furtki z profili stalowych. Rama zarówno bramy jak i furtki zostały wykonane z profili 6x4 cm  a sztachety poziome z 6x3 cm. Elementy zostały przygotowane, ocynkowane i pomalowane proszkowo przez wykonawcę i dostarczone do mnie, gdzie aktualnie czekają na lepszą pogodę do montażu.

Niestety dostarczone do mnie elementy wzbudziły we mnie wątpliwości dotyczące ich wykonania.
Chodzi o połączenia profili, szczególnie na górnej krawędzi bramy i furtki. 
Otóż są one połączone pod kątem 90 stopni, tak że profil pionowy usytuowany jest otworem ku górze.
Nie przyszło mi do głowy to zagadnienie podczas ustaleń z wykonawcą, ale spodziewałem się, że takie rzeczy łączy się docinając profile pod kątem 45 stopni i spawając tak, że nie zostawia się widocznego otworu. (szczególnie na górnej krawędzi)
Dla lepszego zobrazowania problemu załączam foto górnej krawędzi furtki z widocznym łączeniem profili.



Po telefonie do wykonawcy dowiedziałem się, że tak miało być i że otwory zostaną zaślepione jakimiś plastikowymi zaślepkami. 
Starałem się szukać podobnego rozwiązanie w furtkach/bramach na osiedlu i w internecie, ale nie znalazłem - wszędzie pospawane pod kątem 45 stopni. 
Przyznam, że wygląda to niezbyt ciekawie, a plastikowe zaślepki od góry w mojej opinii sprawy nie załatwią.
Pytanie moje brzmi, czy takie wykonanie jak przedstawiłem na zdjęciu jest akceptowalne, czy raczej rozpatrywać je jako fuchę i wymagać poprawek ?

----------


## Kubencki

Kicha, powinno być zacięte pod kątem, pospawane, zrobiony na bocznej ściance otwór odpowietrzający i po montażu otwór zatyka się małą plastikową zatyczka. Do tego widze że ocynk wgl nie był szykowany do malowania i nadlewy nie są wyszlifowane do równego....

Teraz już raczej tego nie poprawi bo trzeba by całość piaskować, ponownie cynkowac i malować. Zaślepki które wykonawca chce zamontowac będą wystawały 3-4mm ponad lico profilu. Nie wygląda to estetycznie. Na dole furtki i bramy są otwory odpływowe?

Jak możesz wrzuć tez zdjęcie połączenie poprzeczek poziomych z ramą.

Swoją drogą spotkaliśmy się juz z takimi rozwiązaniami tego wzoru...ale sami,  jako wykonawcy ogrodzeń, tego nie praktykujemy.

----------


## ksiemien

Dzięki za zainteresowanie. 
Wstawiam kilka zdjęć. 
1. Pogląd na wygląd zaślepki 


2. Dół bramy - na dole profil większy, zaślepiony na skraju 


3. Dól furtki - kolejne zaskoczenie - profil dolny miał być  szerszy, żeby się spasowało z bramą, ale tu bym sie spodziewał go pomiędzy elementami pionowymi, a one nachodzą nań od góry :\


4. Malowanie na łączeniu poprzeczek z kasetą - też wygląda co najwyżej "tak sobie"

----------


## Kubencki

Szczerze mówiąc to wstydziłbym się jechac z czymś takim do klienta. 

Brama przesuwna...element który pokazałes rozumiem że jest częścią najazdowa bramy"...zaślepka tam nie ma racji bytu poniewż jest to miejsce na koło najazdowe. 

Furtka....conajmniej bez sensu...mógł spawać już te profile odwrotnie tzn pionowe ciągnąć do dołu.

Malowanie kiepskie bo ocynk nie przygotowany. Do tego spawy na łączeniu poprzeczek z ramkami nie szlifowane....słabo.

----------


## ksiemien

> Szczerze mówiąc to wstydziłbym się jechac z czymś takim do klienta. 
> 
> Brama przesuwna...element który pokazałes rozumiem że jest częścią najazdowa bramy"...zaślepka tam nie ma racji bytu poniewż jest to miejsce na koło najazdowe. 
> 
> Furtka....conajmniej bez sensu...mógł spawać już te profile odwrotnie tzn pionowe ciągnąć do dołu.
> 
> Malowanie kiepskie bo ocynk nie przygotowany. Do tego spawy na łączeniu poprzeczek z ramkami nie szlifowane....słabo.



Pytanie co do tego kółka najazdowego. 
Zdaje się, że w przypadku tej bramy gość zrezygnował ze słupka skrajnego - stąd brak kółka. 
Światło bramy to 330 cm. Czy dla tak wąskiej bramy wymagane są 2 słupki, czy mnie tu koleś robi w bambuko przysłowiowe ?

----------


## Kubencki

To co będzie trzymało bramę? Fakt, że brama krótka ale kółko jednak bym dał...zapobiega obwieszaniu się. No i zawsze jest sztywniejsza w momencie silnych porywów wiatru (tu wypełnienie jest w miarę ażurowe) Jak na moje to ciął koszty. Zawsze montujemy bramy z kółkiem, ciężko powiedzieć jak to sie sprawuje bez. Ale osobiście bym tak nie zrobił. Komplet to komplet. Jeśli wykonał podobne ogrodzenie w okolicy bez kółka to niech poda namiary, podjedziesz, zobaczysz  :smile: .

----------


## rafal194

Takie rozwiązanie czyli niedocinanie pod kątem 45 stosują często w ogrodzeniach przemysłowych.Ale z tą dolną częścią furtki to już pojechał.Malowanie samo w sobie nie jest złe ,mógłby tylko postarać się o obróbkę ocynku chociaż w miejscach widocznych.

Ciekawe jaka była cena,bo tu też jest duża równica o której nie było mowy.

----------


## ksiemien

> Takie rozwiązanie czyli niedocinanie pod kątem 45 stosują często w ogrodzeniach przemysłowych.Ale z tą dolną częścią furtki to już pojechał.Malowanie samo w sobie nie jest złe ,mógłby tylko postarać się o obróbkę ocynku chociaż w miejscach widocznych.
> 
> Ciekawe jaka była cena,bo tu też jest duża równica o której nie było mowy.


Wykonawca wycenił bramę z napędem (Faac) + furtkę na 6,500 zł netto (fundament robił kto inny)  (w kujawsko-pomorskim)

----------


## Kubencki

Drogo....nawet bardzo drogo.

Malowanie tragiczne nie jest ale widać już uszkodzenia powłoki. Oby to naprawił po montażu  :wink:

----------


## ksiemien

Szczerze mówiąc rozważam czy nie próbować skłonić go do wykonania poprawek, nawet jeśli miałoby to się wiązać z koniecznością ponownego ocynku i malowania. Na upartego bramę przeboleje bo i tak profile pionowe boczne się chowają za słupki murowane, patrząc od zewnątrz posesji, ale furtka nie podoba mi się wcale i na jej poprawę chyba będę nalegał.

----------


## Kubencki

W tej cenie powinien wykonać furtkę od nowa bez problemów...i jeszcze będzie miał sporo zarobku  :wink:  Nalegaj na kosz najazdowy i kółko.

----------


## rafal194

> Drogo....nawet bardzo drogo.
> 
> Malowanie tragiczne nie jest ale widać już uszkodzenia powłoki. Oby to naprawił po montażu





> W tej cenie powinien wykonać furtkę od nowa bez problemów...i jeszcze będzie miał sporo zarobku  Nalegaj na kosz najazdowy i kółko.



Żeby nie to że furtka w tej cenie jest tak zwalona jak i te zaśleki przy bramie to na resztę można by przymknąć oko.Może gość po prostu nie wie jak obrabiać ocynk.Uszkodzenia powłoki zapewne się wzięły właśnie  z nie dokładnego przygotowania ocynku.
Montaż jeżeli nie pada itp można już montować zależy jak się umówiliście.


Czy tak drogo to nie wiem po odjęciu ceny napędu wychodzi ok 4400tyś.+ koszty ocynku transportu itd.Z tym takim sporym zarobkiem jak to wytknąwszy to nie jest tak już sporo przy kosztach utrzymania firmy zusu za siebie i pracownika .

Można wręcz na spokojnie powiedzieć ze facet wziął połowę z 4400  dla siebie  co jest  zupełnie normalna stawką.

----------


## ksiemien

Dorzucam jeszcze jedno zdjęcie. Ogólnie brama gościowi wyszła za krótka i za wysoka. 

Za krótka, bo uzgodnione było, że słupek prowadzący stanie na fundamencie po lewo od kostki. Zrobili bramę za krótką -  tutaj poszedłem mu na rękę godząc się na wywalenie kostki i wstawienie tego słupka bliżej otworu bramy, czyli w świetle słupka murowanego.

Za wysoka, bo pomimo że dolna krawędź bramy jest już tylko jakieś 3 cm nad kostką to i tak górna krawędź nie wypada pod daszkiem słupka murowanego  - to też już przebolałem wcześniej. Teraz mnie zastanawia czy brak kółka nie jest spowodowany takim niskim montażem.

 





> Żeby nie to że furtka w tej cenie jest tak zwalona jak i te zaśleki przy bramie to na resztę można by przymknąć oko.Może gość po prostu nie wie jak obrabiać ocynk.Uszkodzenia powłoki zapewne się wzięły właśnie  z nie dokładnego przygotowania ocynku.
> Montaż jeżeli nie pada itp można już montować zależy jak się umówiliście.
> 
> 
> Czy tak drogo to nie wiem po odjęciu ceny napędu wychodzi ok 4400tyś.+ koszty ocynku transportu itd.Z tym takim sporym zarobkiem jak to wytknoles to nie jest tak już sporo przy kosztach utrzymania firmy zusu za siebie i pracownika .


I tu własnie powstaje mój problem. Facet ustalił jakąś cenę - nie informował mnie, że żeby było zrobione dobrze to musi być więcej - wykonał robotę jak wykonał, a teraz ja się muszę zastanawiać, czy on nie wyjdzie stratny, kiedy będzie poproszony o wykonanie poprawek. 
Nie lubię cwaniactwa i szukania dziury w całym, żeby obniżyć cenę albo coś, ale tez nie lubię płacić za spartoloną robotę.

----------


## Kubencki

Ok, pomijając kwestie ile zarobił na tej bramie i furtce...cena za wysoka jak na taką jakość wykonania. Wykonanie bramy i furtki takiej jak na zdjęciu posiadając materiał to max dwa dni roboty. Mówie o stanie surowym. Spawy nie szlifowane wgl, te blachy pewnie do mocowania listw zebatych...nieporozumienie. Jaka długa jest przeciwwaga i czy wózki ją w pełni wykorzystują? 

Wysokość jest w zasadzie do zniesienia...mogłaby się chować pod daszek, byłoby estetyczniej. Pewnie zapomniał odjąć troche z wysokości i przez to tak wyszło. Furtka taka sama na wysokość? My staramy się robić minimum te 5-6cm nad docelowym poziomem kostki. Ale bywały przypadki gdzie klient chciał mieć prawie że bez luzu  :wink:

----------


## ksiemien

> Ok, pomijając kwestie ile zarobił na tej bramie i furtce...cena za wysoka jak na taką jakość wykonania. Wykonanie bramy i furtki takiej jak na zdjęciu posiadając materiał to max dwa dni roboty. Mówie o stanie surowym. Spawy nie szlifowane wgl, te blachy pewnie do mocowania listw zebatych...nieporozumienie. Jaka długa jest przeciwwaga i czy wózki ją w pełni wykorzystują? 
> 
> Wysokość jest w zasadzie do zniesienia...mogłaby się chować pod daszek, byłoby estetyczniej. Pewnie zapomniał odjąć troche z wysokości i przez to tak wyszło. Furtka taka sama na wysokość? My staramy się robić minimum te 5-6cm nad docelowym poziomem kostki. Ale bywały przypadki gdzie klient chciał mieć prawie że bez luzu


Rozumiem. Czy przy stanie obecnym da się zamontować to kółko i kosz ? Tam jest drugi słupek murowany oddzielający bramę i furtkę. Czy ten kosz jakoś do tego słupka można czy trzeba kombinować z czymś w kostce ?

----------


## Kubencki

Da się. Trzeba tylko zrobić mocowanie kosza do słupka z cegły. Kosz powinien się zmieścić pod bramę przy takim luzie.

----------


## Amelia 2

> dolna krawędź bramy jest już tylko jakieś 3 cm nad kostką


właśnie podnosiliśmy  bramę w domu rodziców - koszt 800zł! była osadzona ok 5cm nad kostką i co roku gdy duże mrozy wysadzały grunt to był problem z otwieraniem :bash:  
po kilku latach mordęgi już nie patrzymy na estetykę ( teraz brama jest 10cm wyżej niż ogrodzenie) tylko na wygodę...

----------


## norbert27

8 stówek za podniesienie bramy... To oni ją przerabiali czy jak??

Odnośnie bramy, to za 6,5 tysia, taka krótka brama i furtka i do tego jeszcze fakt, że bardzo prosta konstrukcja, to powinno być zrobione na 5+.

----------


## rafal194

Cena jest dobra ,nie zgadza się  tylko jakość wykonania.Rozmawiałeś z wykonawcą?.
Furtka ewidentnie do przeróbki ewentualnie wymiany co go będzie taniej wychodziło.Zgadza się 3cm to jest bardzo nisko,wszystko zależy od gruntu.Jak napisała Amelia 2 może się zdarzyć że w zimę kostkę podniesie i zostanie tylko trochę luzu.

800zł za poniesienie ,dużo podnosili tą bramę?

----------


## Kubencki

Amelia2...dźwig wynajmowali?

----------


## ksiemien

Jestem po rozmowie z wykonawcą. 

Ustaliliśmy wykonanie furtki od początku wraz z ocynkiem i malowaniem proszkowym. 
Co do bramy to facet mówi, że może faktycznie troszkę wyszła za wysoka, że nie wchodzi pod ten daszek słupka, ale nie ustalaliśmy jak mają być łączone profile i też się do końca nie poczuwa do winy.
Zaproponował mi, że może poprawić bramę - wstawić górny profil od nowa i obniżyć bramę zmniejszając o 2cm odległość pomiędzy profilem dolnym a pierwszą poprzeczką nad nim. Takie rozwiązanie spowodowałoby że ten odstęp byłby mniejszy od pozostałych odstępów miedzy poprzeczkami o 2cm (8cm,10cm). Zaproponował, że może po takiej operacji przygotować i oddać bramę do ponownego malowania proszkowego, ale już bez ponownego cynkowania bo to już za drogo by go wyszło. 
Pytanie takie. Czy lepiej to zostawić jak jest, czy poprawiać, ale pozbawić się korzyści płynących z ocynku, a może jednak się uprzeć na ocynk ?
Facet mówi, że zasadniczo samo malowanie proszkowe daje całkiem niezłe zabezpieczenie antykorozyjne.
Czy ocynk ogniowy jest faktycznie taki drogi ?

----------


## norbert27

U nas za cynkowanie płaci się około 1,8- 2 zł za kg wagi. Czyli jak brama waży 200 kg to zapłacisz 400 stowki.

A odnośnie bramy.. Zależy czy Tobie bardzo ta wysokość przeszkadza...???

----------


## Kubencki

Ta brama waży ze 120-150kg. Do ocynku trzeba doliczyć piaskowanie całości, a to może kosztować sporo. Zwróć mu uwagę żeby szlifował spawy łączące poprzeczki do ramy. Bramę zostawiłbym w spokoju. Nie wiem ile masz słupków ale innym wyjściem jest podniesienia daszka o jedną warstwę cegły. Automatycznie brama mogłaby iść spokojnie 2-3cm w górę. Furtkę niech zrobi na "wysoki połysk" bo to ona najczęściej jest dotykana  :wink:  Spawy, spawy spawy -  musza być szlifowane. I niech poprzeczek nie spawa dookoła, tylko po bokach. Wtedy unika górnych spoin które cieżko szlifować a jeśli dobrze spasuje elementy to ocynk i farba zaleją to połaczenie bez spawu.

----------


## rafal194

> U nas za cynkowanie płaci się około 1,8- 2 zł za kg wagi. Czyli jak brama waży 200 kg to zapłacisz 400 stowki.
> 
> A odnośnie bramy.. Zależy czy Tobie bardzo ta wysokość przeszkadza...???


A ja płacę 1,8 netto i do cynkowni mam 90km.Co czyni za 200kg(raczej tyle nie waży ale teoretycznie)  440zł ocynk  +400 koszty samego transportu więc nie wiadomo jak ma gościu.Jak piał Kubecki dolicz koszty piaskowania farby.

----------


## norbert27

Odpowiedziałem na pytanie odnośnie samego cynkowania... Nie piszę na temat transportu, piaskowania itp itd... 
Ja np mam na szczęście tylko 20 km do cynkowni...

----------


## Amelia 2

> 800zł za poniesienie ,dużo podnosili tą bramę?


ok.10cm
dokładnie nie wiem jak to zrobili bo byłam w pracy ale 3 ludzi pracowało 6 godzin więc pewnie coś przerabiali... 
 Brama jest spora, ok. 6 m długości, z napędem oczywiście.

----------


## daniel.w

Witam, czyli żeby dobrze wyszło trzeba się trochę na tym znać i dokładnie uzgodnić konstrukcję i wykonanie.
Czasem rzeczy oczywiste nie ustala się, a  potem... niespodzianka. Dlatego podpowiedzcie na jakiej wysokości macie klamkę furtki?
U mnie ogrodzenie wygląda tak: 5cm podmurówka, 8x80cm +5cm (daszek)=170cm wysokość całkowita. Buduję właśnie ogrodzenie z bloczków i muszę wypuścić kabelki do furtki i do fotokomórek bramy pzresuwnej:
1. czy fotokomórki na wysokości 55cm mogą być?
2. klamka 110cm i domofon 150cm?

----------


## woan

Przewód od domofonu 100cm, fotokomórki max 40

----------

